# Reel mower conversion



## G00glethis1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Its a Fiskars StaySharp™ Max Reel Mower (formerly Momentum) in process of being converted to electric, using electric chainsaw motor (Poulan PLN3516F 16-Inch 3.5 HP Electric Chain Saw)


My only problem now is the chainsaw sprocket. Any ideas on how to convert current sprocket to a bicycle sprocket? Any help appreciated.

Pictures attached


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheap and easy way - Car alternator, remove bridge recifier and conect a brushless controller to the 3 phase windings.

You need to keep the rotor brushes to apply 12V power. The 3 phase you can use a 100Amp ESC or a bike controller for 24 or 36V. Make sure your controller doesnt need the Hall sensors, otherwise it will take extra work.


----------



## emosun (Jul 21, 2012)

Or just take something that is already electric and plugs into the wall and attach it to the mower , like a power tool.

We actually have two electric push mowers that just use cords and they work awesome. Probably alot cheaper and easier then trying to make it portable with batteries and controllers and junk.


----------



## G00glethis1 (Aug 22, 2012)

emosun said:


> Or just take something that is already electric and plugs into the wall and attach it to the mower , like a power tool.
> 
> We actually have two electric push mowers that just use cords and they work awesome. Probably alot cheaper and easier then trying to make it portable with batteries and controllers and junk.


This is exactly what I'm looking for.

I've already decided that I will NOT go the DC volt/cordless route. I do not want to deal with expensive useless SLA batteries w/ memory issue, overheat and die in <20min and keep replacing them <1year apart.

My yard is small and can easily go the AC motor/corded route. The situation is I'm trying to find the best AC/corded motor solution and buy right about now. Anybody have any suggestions or links to what I should buy?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check electric chain saws. You might luck out and find that the pitch of the chain drive matches the drive gear on your mower.

The last electric chain saw I bought cost about $35.


----------



## G00glethis1 (Aug 22, 2012)

That's a start. If I go the electric chainsaw route, I would just have to remove the bar, chain, chain brake, And clutch. 

Hhhhmmmmm......

What other un-necessary parts should I remove from the electric chainsaw?

I'm anxious to get this working.


----------



## G00glethis1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Is this going to be the best ac motor?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

You could probably get a better motor from a treadmill. People are giving them away around here. If you go this route be sure and get the controller.


----------



## G00glethis1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Original post edited


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

It seems like you are on the right track. But really would be better to leave the original post as it was and include your progress in follow-ups. As it is, it is a bit confusing to first-time readers of the thread (as it was also to me, since it had changed since I first read it). Please don't take offense, but I am only suggesting so that the post may be most helpful to others who may be thinking of such a conversion, and also as a point of reference to those who have contributed.


----------

